# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Codeine & it's effects on dreams

## JeffGerlitz

My father says codeine has significant effects not only on how intense his dreams are when he takes it before sleep,  but also the dreams start and stop in a certain way.

My dad usually takes naps in his chair in the living room.  He finds after taking codeine that his dreams always start with him getting up from his chair in the living room and going outside.  Now after he walks out the door a new dream scene will begin not resembling anything that his outside yard looks like.  Now at the end of the dream he always walks back through a door and back into his living room and sits back in his chair...and awakens.

He says the interesting with codeine is that the effects are ALWAYS the same with this start and stop scenario always being where he falls alseep.  Same as if he falls asleep in bed.  He'll dream he wakes up from bed, does his dream, then returns to bed...and awakens.  He always returns to where he fell asleep.  

I find this interesting and will have to give it a try. Since my dad and I are of course related...maybe it'll have similiar effects on me?

Has anyone else had any similiar experiences with codeine?

----------


## SKA

I've heard this before about Codeine.
Appearantly all Opiates(which is what Codeine is) do that.

Some painkillers add Codeine for it to work faster and more effectively. Other painkillers add Coffeine(not Caffeine) for the same purpose.
Then off course there are Opium poppies; Papaver Somniferum. If the seedpod's surface is scratched it produces a white milky latex to cover the wound. THis is raw opium. Suppose this before bedtime might also intensify dreams. Off course the thing with opiates is they're addictive, so it wouldn't be advised to take them frequently. Instead just very rarely, sporadicly.

So I've also been considering taking a painkiller with one of those 2 opiates mixed in before bedtime.
I will give it a try. Tonight perhaps. I've been having a significantly improved Dream Recall lately so I defenitely should try this.

I'll let you know how it went.

----------

